
Rosetta 2 is Apple’s key to making the ARM transition less painful - blacksoil
https://www.theverge.com/21304182/apple-arm-mac-rosetta-2-emulation-app-converter-explainer
======
blacksoil
I'm really curious how performant Rosetta translated x86 applications would
be, especially considering Transmeta's non-succesful attempt of doing
something similar. It sounds like the key difference is that Rosetta would do
it ahead of time instead of real-time like Transmeta?

~~~
orionblastar
Sounds like what ARDI's Executor did on the PC and Next systems:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executor_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executor_\(software\))

It translated Mac 68K code to native code. Like WINE does.

It was released as open source under the MIT license and this is the most
active fork:
[https://github.com/autc04/executor](https://github.com/autc04/executor)

It needs no ROM or Mac System files.

